# Need New Campfire Guitar Under $430



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking for a new campfire guitar for under say $430.

This is what I've tried and the order I like them in. Anything else I should consider? I'm a dreadnought / no cutaway guy. Don't need electronics.

Sigma DR 1ST
Yamaha FG830
Yamaha FG820
Yamaha FG800
Seagull S6 Original (Too bright)
Yamaha FG720S
Takamine GD20-NS (Pretty horrible)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Can go wrong with a Yamaha. They'll last forever. Ive been really enjoying my bandmate''s Epiphone Dove lately.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a sigma dr28v that I chose over the cheaper martins when I was looking for a backup for playing at places where if I got rolled I wouldn't be out too much. They are a martin knock off because sigma used to be martins cheap line to compete with imports during the 70s.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I played a third Takamine GD20-NS last night and actually really liked it. Not as much as the Sigma but close.

Not sure if it's just my perception of it or the other two were in bad need of a setup. Weird.

Finding Sigma quite confusing. Some say Sigma Est 1970 on the headstock, others say Sigma by C.F. Martin. Someone have model numbers DM-1ST others say DMST.

Confusing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sigma Guitars - The Sigma story goes on ...: Home

Sigma is no longer a Martin company. The brand is now licensed by a separate company from Martin. If it is says CF Martin, it was built while owned by Martin. If it says Est. 1970, it was built by the company that licenses the name.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Looking for a new campfire guitar for under say $430.
> 
> This is what I've tried and the order I like them in. Anything else I should consider? I'm a dreadnought / no cutaway guy. Don't need electronics.
> 
> ...


What about a 12 string?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a 2nd gen Sigma DR41 and it was quite nice. 
I am sorry I sold it.
I don't say that about very many guitars I sell.
If I choose to sell them it means I can live without them and I do not remorse.
It was made in Japan in 1980.
I bought new it in Kimberley BC in a small mom-n-pop in 1982 for $700.
It had the gold CFMartin-style headstock logo and also said, "Est. 1970".
There are actually two companies which now own rights to Sigma intellectual property.
Saint Louis Music hold USA rights and I don't think they are doing anything with those rights at the moment.
Germany based AMI holds the rights to the rest of the world and sells their guitars under the name, "Kindred" in USA; Sigma everywhere else.
Their website mentions CF Martin exactly one time. 
On the Sigma homepage they acknowledge the headstock logo is under license from Martin.
Elsewhere on their website Martin will be referred to as a famous American builder, or words to that affect.
Having sampled a few of the new Sigmas in my local mom-n-pop, I'd recommend them to anyone.
Seagull used to be my go-to recommend; now it's Sigma.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked at a lot of guitars before buying this sigma and could have paid more for something. If it was the only guitar I could afford I'd be happy with it. Stuck a k&k in it but unplugged or miced it is nice enough. Has similar characteristic sound to my martins but not as good. Decent enough though and way more than I would need for a campfire rig. I've got a Norman for that.

DR28V is scalloped and forward shifted so lots of thump.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hamstrung said:


> What about a 12 string?


Love 12 strings and have owned one but if I could only have one campfire guitar it's not going to be a 12 string.

Hard to tune and can't solo on it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Found a used Sigma DR1-ST that says CF Martin on the headstock and on the label and says made in Indonesia but the seller says it's only 5 years old so 2011 which doesn't make sense.

Didn't Martin stop making Sigma in 2007 and the german company started in 2011?

So it would have to be at least 9 years old?


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a gretsch Jim dandy acoustic guitar a few days ago, and I can't put it down! What a fun little guitar; all of the reviews online are true. It would make the perfect campfire guitar in my mind, and it comes in a limited edition oxblood color from L&M for about $260.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Looking for a new campfire guitar for under say $430.
> 
> This is what I've tried and the order I like them in. Anything else I should consider? I'm a dreadnought / no cutaway guy. Don't need electronics.
> 
> ...


The Yamaha's are good guitars and you can't go wrong. In the Seagull line or any of the other Godin guitars, try the Cedar 6. It's more mellow than the S6 models.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The original has a cedar top.

I don't see any Seagull guitar called a Cedar 6.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

S&P make a Cedar 6, I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I don't see any Seagull guitar called a Cedar 6.





High/Deaf said:


> S&P make a Cedar 6, I think.


It's called 6 Cedar.

Simon and Patrick Guitars


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> It's called 6 Cedar.
> 
> Simon and Patrick Guitars


Bloody Frenchies.....


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

There is a Taylor gss mini in the FS section for $425. Compact and an absolute gem of a guitar that is a cut above any of those models you listed imo


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would respectfully disagree.

I played one last night at L & M and it sounded small.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Bloody Frenchies.....


They have changed it. Mine was a Cedar 6 but it would be at least 15 years old by now.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> They have changed it. Mine was a Cedar 6 but it would be at least 15 years old by now.


I had one and traded it off 5 years ago. I thought it was a Cedar 6 but I drink a lot so I don't rely on my memory for much anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

This one may interest you.
It's in Markham (Kennedy/Hwy 7).

Yamaha FG-335 with hard case - from early 1990's rarely used and put into dry storage, packed in hard case it is in pristine condition 

- Ebay is selling this same guitar for $355 + $120 shipping - I am only asking for $250 
-I have taken photo of the slight mark on front of guitar


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Ronbeast said:


> I bought a gretsch Jim dandy acoustic guitar a few days ago, and I can't put it down! What a fun little guitar; all of the reviews online are true. It would make the perfect campfire guitar in my mind, and it comes in a limited edition oxblood color from L&M for about $260.


I agree. I bought one and converted it lefty a little while back. Its got sustain for days and can be easily sung a long too.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

dcole said:


> I agree. I bought one and converted it lefty a little while back. Its got sustain for days and can be easily sung a long too.


I am very impressed by this little guitar. For the price, it's a fun addition to the parlor guitar market.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Funny thing about these "good" but not necessarily high end acoustics (like the ones listed on the first post) - Depending on which one is set-up well can make it seem to be best. And for all practical purposes is better feeling and playing. So if you can set up your own guitar and make a few minor mods (truss rod adjustment, shave bottom of saddle, or even just a brand new set of the right strings) you might find a guitar at the bottom of the list start to feel, play, sound every bit as good as the ones at the top of the list.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Personally if I play a guitar in store and it doesn't sound good or play well I'm not going to buy it to find out.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, me neither, not for a store price. If I'm buying it off kijiji, on the other hand, and can get it fairly cheap, then that pays for my trouble to mess with it


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Pretty sure I've narrowed it down to one of these:

Sigma DR-1ST - Sounds the best so far but not the most solid brand.
Yamaha FG830 - Solid
Takamine GD20-NS - I've played three of these. Two were horrible. One was good. Satin finish might ding easily.

Another trip to guitar store in order!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Satin finish might ding easily.


Campfire guitar?
Almost guaranteed. lol.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

out here ,people are looking for gits for 420, see it in ads a lot ! smokin deals I presume, If you can find an older git the character is worth a buck or 2.... peace and rain from BC


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

A buddy of mine scored a '76 tobacco burst LP for an OZ.
Some people.


----------

